# The wasatch front



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I'v never hunted the Wasatch front during the general hunt, whats the crowd like during opening weekend? or during the general hunt? I have a buddy going up for the opener. i'll be around the "timpanogas area" (well with in 1-10 miles of in a certain direction) I'v got a nice what I think to be quiet spot. but I am considering going up on the front with him, just want to be aware of what to expect


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Say hi to 500-600 of your closest friends


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Last year opening day I had 8 hunters pass my general area...they increased as the hunt progressed. Your best bet is go during week.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Zoooooo!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

tex-o-bob said:


> zoooooo!


+100


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

thanks guys, I think I'll stay with my original plan and hit the front during extended season


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Not to scare you away but I hunted Timp on the opening last year. I've hunted it all my life for 20+ years. I have never, ever seen so many people in a small area. I counted 40+ cars on the north end alone. I left at 09 am and counted another 20+ going in. Never, ever again. I had my wife and kids with me and I was afraid of a cross fire.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

goosefreak said:


> "I'v got a nice what I think to be quiet spot. but I am considering going up on the front with him, just want to be aware of what to expect


It will be a great place to be if you get hurt... you wont have to wait long for someone to walk past to aid you. Seriously, there probably isn't a more crowded spot in the state than where you plan to hunt. Dig up threads from last year on it.

-DallanC


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Timps archery hunt isn't bad its the zoooo rifle hunt that's a joke!

Ya on the rifle hunt if you get hurt just blast 3 shots in the air and someone will come help. Lol ya right


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I hunted the rifle opener on Timp once. Once. I'll never do it again. In fact, I'll never do ANY general rifle hunt in Utah ever again, based on that experience. That was back in the late 90s, and I've not done a Utah deer rifle hunt since. Yes, it is THAT bad. I don't think I would have had more rifles pointed at me if I'd walked down main street in Kanab with a sign that said "Bill Clinton is my Hero!"


----------



## kzkammo (Jul 15, 2013)

+1000 Gary I will never rifle hunt the general elk or deer anywhere in Utah every again. Last year was my first and last. Every yahoo with a hand me down rifle from grandpa was out and shooting at everything that moved and not even checking to see if they hit it. I was really disappointed. A guy with a 30-30 taking 1000 yard shots at a bull.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Had a similar experience with my wife's first hunt last year. Went up on Timp...worst idea ever! :-x Changed to Manti this year, staying on family property. I felt pretty bad that was her first hunt experience. There were guys shooting all around us. Not enjoyable at all.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

7000 hunters cramed into a unit where half the unit is archery only. Who would have ever thought it would be anything less than a fubar?

The front from i-80 to the point needs to be its own unit!


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Ill second everyone who said the front side of Timp is a zoo. It is hell trying to deer hunt up there and that is why I avoid it especially on opening weekend.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

thanks guys! but i'm not hunting timp. I am however hunting that same mountain range could be north or south of timp.. i'm not going to just flat out say my spot, but i'm okay with giving a general 10 square mile location, I went up yesterday for the opener, I only saw 2 guys and they were hunting together, I also saw 10 bucks that ranged from 22-25 inch 4 points tall and heavy, but i'm looking for that 28-30 inch guy, also however. I'm headed up right now for a little evening hunt, maybe, just maybe one of those bucks will get a taste of a sharp stick tonight!!<<--O/ wish me luck!!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

my feet are in need of a good rub!!! maybe I can sweet talk the wife. no luck tonight on the hunt. did see a lot of younger 22-24 inchers again. got way up in this basin and glassed a 175ish buck up with only an hour of light left but the stalking conditions I needed 2 hours so I backed off, till next time


----------



## OldEphraim (Mar 6, 2011)

Grew up hunting from little/big baldy across the front side of Timp over to Tibble Fork/Silver Lake area and up and over into Alpine. Always had great success whether it was hunting deer or elk. I can't speak for the archery hunt but I wont be caught dead on the front side of Timp during the rifle hunt if the weather is descent. Two years ago I was up near the top over looking the front side and when it got light enough, you could see masses of orange across big baldy through sage brush flat and around mahagony ridge it was crazy how many hunters where up there, but it was good weather which means anyone with a truck or even a car (I have seen many do it) could come across the access road. That road which comes out of Timpanooke campground around the front of Timp can get pretty nasty when you have snow or a lot of rain, had a few close calls over the years and had we not had chains each time, we would have been in a dandy of a situation. But, bad weather is the only time I will go up there now. Sounds like you have it figured out goose, good luck to you.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I saw a car destroy its oilpan last year up there. It was parked at the rockslide and followed the trail if oil to the first big rock after you make the turn from the paved road.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

goosefreak said:


> my feet are in need of a good rub!!! maybe I can sweet talk the wife. no luck tonight on the hunt. did see a lot of younger 22-24 inchers again. got way up in this basin and glassed a 175ish buck up with only an hour of light left but the stalking conditions I needed 2 hours so I backed off, till next time


you need a pair of salomon gore-tex trail running shoes for hunting the front!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

stablebuck said:


> you need a pair of salomon gore-tex trail running shoes for hunting the front!


 i'v actually been thinking that way recently.


----------

